# Opinions Of Cwc Divers?



## denslen (Aug 15, 2007)

I've searched around and seen them talked about-what's the general opinion of the CWC divers (quartz). I like the style and the security of fixed strap bars. quartz does not matter to me. my watches take a beating (but not mistreated) with work and want something that will last, but different than the usual gshocks, seikos and citizens out there.

any opinions of them? anyone had bad experiences, other than the price?

cheers,

Derek


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

denslen said:


> I've searched around and seen them talked about-what's the general opinion of the CWC divers (quartz). I like the style and the security of fixed strap bars. quartz does not matter to me. my watches take a beating (but not mistreated) with work and want something that will last, but different than the usual gshocks, seikos and citizens out there.
> 
> any opinions of them? anyone had bad experiences, other than the price?
> 
> ...


Ive a Navy 300m Divers and its spot on did think about flipping it due to a moment of madness ,sweet buy one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Derek









As I mentioned elsewhere IMO the CWC Navy Diver is "A well made, very understated & underrated watch"









It has a quality feel and again IMO the prices aren`t that bad for what you actually get


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Good watch, I like mine a lot.

If I were buying new i'd definitely get quartz rather than auto, as the quartz is the proper current issue watch (if you're bothered about such things) whereas the auto version is a re-make of an old issue one (& costs rather a lot IMHO).

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

ETCHY said:


> Good watch, I like mine a lot.
> 
> If I were buying new i'd definitely get quartz rather than auto, as the quartz is the proper current issue watch (if you're bothered about such things) whereas the auto version is a re-make of an old issue one (& costs rather a lot IMHO).
> 
> ...


----------



## denslen (Aug 15, 2007)

went ahead and got one from silvermans this morning

i ended up getting a dated quartz model, essentially the SBS without the PVD, which i would probably ding up.

I like the SBS style, that and my brother worked with some SBS/SAS guys in Afghanistan a few years ago, so it has a personal connection as well.

now the dreaded waiting for airmail. and for when the wife sees the credit card bill!

i'll save up and try to find an ex-issued diver quartz on down the road.

cheers,

Derek


----------

